# Circle City Monthly Ride OC CA Mar 10



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA March 10*th
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Mar 10th Meet at 10:00am *Daylight Savings Time* and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.


*
Don't forget to roll your clocks ahead 1 hour for D.S.T.
Ride On!


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 3, 2019)

How many are going. I hope to make it.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2019)

oldy57 said:


> How many are going. I hope to make it.



We usually have 20 riders, plus or minus.
I will be there.
What are you riding?


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have these 2 with me. Not sure if my wife will ride one. If she rides she may ride the Schwinn. It is my  choice to ride. We are in Vegas tonight, will be in California tomorrow. Not sure where we will end up staying or going. Hope to get in a few rides over the next week.


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 3, 2019)

oldy57 said:


> I have these 2 with me. Not sure if my wife will ride one. If she rides she may ride the Schwinn. It is my  choice to ride. We are in Vegas tonight, will be in California tomorrow. Not sure where we will end up staying or going. Hope to get in a few rides over the next week. View attachment 958561
> View attachment 958562



You should ride if you can!  I do this ride whenever I'm in the area, I live in Michigan.  It's a easy ride, good people, nice bikes.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 8, 2019)

see you all on sunday


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2019)

Weather look Great for Sunday !


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 8, 2019)

Is there good parking for our cars/trucks while we ride.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 9, 2019)

oldy57 said:


> Is there good parking for our cars/trucks while we ride.



YES there’s pretty good parking if you get there a little bit early I’ve always had good luck finding parking


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2019)

Don't forget to roll your clocks ahead 1 hour for Spring.
Time change tonight; see you tomorrow!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2019)

Super fun ride today with perfect temp.
Special out-of town guests Jim @Jimmy V   And Tom @oldy57 




















Thanks to all who came out to ride.
Next Circle City Ride is April 14th, Palm Sunday
Incorporate some palm theme and wear a Palm shirt for fun!
See you next month!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2019)

A few shots from the day.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 10, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> A few shots from the day.View attachment 962336
> 
> View attachment 962337
> 
> ...



who,s that guy behind that seat


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2019)

Great weather and a fun ride but didn’t even think about taking many pics.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 11, 2019)

Had another great ride with great people... see you all next month


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2019)

I didn't even take any pictures of my daughter ( and granddog ) on her birthday ride, so if anybody has any post or send them to me.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 16, 2019)

Great shots. You even had a representative from my home town of Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. Tom ( Oldy 57) on the brown and cream Schwinn. Some of us will drive thousands of miles in the Winter to cruise our ballooners!!  Ha!!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 19, 2019)

Damnit, how do I keep missing these rides doh, I guess one of these fine days...


----------

